# سلسلة حلول ملخصة ومفيدة لمادة Machine Design+اي مناقشة ممكنة



## د.محبس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 

ارفق لكم بالتدريج سلسلة من الحلول الملخصة والمفيدة لمادة machine design وعن خبرة وهذة الحلول بخط اليد ومنها حلول اخرى ، تجمع تقريبا كل الافكار المهمة للطلاب ​ 
المهتمين بهذه المادة ، واي مناقشة لهذه الحلول او اسئلة خارجية ممكنة:​ 


نظريا ت الفشل- failure theories​ 



http://www.4shared.com/file/167057353/73592f35/general_failure_theories.html​ 



الحمل المتغير-variable loading and endurance limit​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/167071846/49d609a6/fatigue-_endurance_limit-_flac.html​ 



المقاطع المقوسة-curved beam​ 


http://www.4shared.com/file/167065988/b11bbf7d/curved_beam.html​ 



وانتظرو البقية والمزيد ان شاء الله تعالى بعد الترتيب​


----------



## د.محبس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلول تصميم البراغي- screw*

حلول تصميم البراغي- screw, bolt design

مجموعة رقم 1:​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/167108041/ddd58d82/spring_design_by_hand.html​ 

مجموعة رقم 2خارجي:​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/167083469/ca1cd08b/screws-machine_design_solution.html​


----------



## د.محبس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*تابع ايضا بعد هذا الرد*

والان مع تحميل حلول:​ 

تصميم rolling bearing​ 



http://www.4shared.com/file/167103802/f9a2cf85/Rolling_bearing.html​ 




تصميم النوابض- springs design​ 



http://www.4shared.com/file/167118353/15e64a06/spring_--_machine_design.html​ 

ترقب المزيد


----------



## زرقة السماء (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 


شكرا جزيلا دكتور محبس و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلول gear design*

حلول تصميم التروس gear design


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163910.html

ومجمل القوانين المستخدمة تجدها في الرد رقم 9 من نفس الموضوع في الرابط


تابع القادم....​


----------



## د.محبس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> شكرا جزيلا دكتور محبس و جزاك الله خيرا


 

لا شكرا على واجب فانت صاحبة فضل كبير​


----------



## د.محبس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*حلول journal bearing design*

تصميم journal bearing​


http://www.4shared.com/file/167132578/a1f23eba/CII_5_Lubri_2.html​




مع الرسوم والمخططات:​



http://www.4shared.com/file/167256526/bd8bf7a1/group1Figures_CII_5.html​




http://www.4shared.com/file/167175280/45a922bb/group2_Figures_CII_5.html​




http://www.4shared.com/file/167280308/b1735ffb/group_3.html​


----------



## د.محبس (7 ديسمبر 2009)

محاضرات مشتركة اضافية عن power screw and fasteners 


http://www.4shared.com/file/167482807/51c9861d/power_screw_and_fasteners.html


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

و ترقبو المزيد ان شاء الله تعالى 
انا حاضر الى اي مناقشة او اسئلة خارجية


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اقوى المواقع في مناقشة machine elements design​ 

الموقع الاول:​ 
http://school.mech.uwa.edu.au/~dwright/DANotes/intro/*******s.html​ 


الموقع الثاني:​ 
http://www.onesmartclick.com/engineering/machine-design.html​ 


الموقع الثالث:​ 
http://highered.mcgraw-hill.com/sites/0072520361/student_view0/machine_design_tutorials.html​ 

الموقع الرابع:​ 
http://machinedesign.com/article/tutorial-videos-online-1227​ 

الموقع الخامس:​ 
http://freetutorials.name/Reference1/Mechanical_Engineering.html​


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

تصاميم متعلقة في weld joints

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu6b.K...in/lemaster/Machine%20Design/Lecture%2033.pdf

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geuruCK...in/lemaster/Machine%20Design/Lecture%2034.pdf
​


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع مهم في تصميم wled joints​ 

http://www.ecs.umass.edu/mie/labs/mda/dlib/machine/weld/weld.html​ 


محاضرات وحلول اخرى في الملف المرفق: ​


----------



## اب كريق (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك كتير على موضوعك الرائع والمفيد


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع مفيد جدا وممتاز الى درجة كبيرة:​ 



http://www.utm.edu/departments/engin/lemaster/machine_design.htm​


----------



## زرقة السماء (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ... فعلا موقع ممتاز دكتور محبس شكرا جزيلا و ان شاء الله نستفيد منه كثيرا .


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> السلام عليكم ... فعلا موقع ممتاز دكتور محبس شكرا جزيلا و ان شاء الله نستفيد منه كثيرا .


 

اي ملاحظات عندك انا حاضر....بعد الانتهاء من سلسلة machine design سوف انتقل الى موضوع vibration ضمن هذا الموضوع


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اب كريق قال:


> شكرا ليك كتير على موضوعك الرائع والمفيد


 
العفو واسئل الله تعالى ان يستفاد منه الطلاب


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

رفعت لكم من جديد :


حلول وقوانين ملخصة في gear design​​
http://www.4shared.com/file/16758532...s_lecture.html

​​


----------



## د.محبس (8 ديسمبر 2009)

ايضا نحن نحتاج في مادة التصميم

خواص المواد:
Material Properties

http://stineshome.com/UNCC/Equations/material%20properties.pdf



والتحويلات:
Conversions


http://stineshome.com/UNCC/Equations/conversions.pdf


الثوابت:
constants
http://stineshome.com/UNCC/Equations/constants.pdf


----------



## د.محبس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

وترقبو المزيد في اقرب وقت


----------



## د.محبس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

علاقة machine designوsolid work 

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geus0Ps...C0C6CD-D491-48DA-A1F3-AFC4997E7464/0/cad1.pdf

http://machinedesign.com/cad


----------



## زرقة السماء (9 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> علاقة machine designوsolid work
> 
> http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=a0geus0ps...c0c6cd-d491-48da-a1f3-afc4997e7464/0/cad1.pdf
> 
> http://machinedesign.com/cad




السلام عليكم 
دكتور محبس لم افهم هذه النقطة جيدا هل يقوم السوليد ورك بتحليل التصميم و يعطينا النتائج ام مجرد رسم ؟


----------



## د.محبس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*برنامج السوليدورك*



زرقة السماء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> دكتور محبس لم افهم هذه النقطة جيدا هل يقوم السوليد ورك بتحليل التصميم و يعطينا النتائج ام مجرد رسم ؟


 

بالطبع انا اقصد ان برنامج السوليدورك يعمل كل شي فانه يرسم وفيه اعتبارات التصميم من نظريات الفشل وغيره موجودة ومكاتب لكافة الادوات الميكانيكية فعن طريقه يمكن ان نعلرف مثلا ان التصميم ضمن شروط الامان او غير ذلك

ارفقت مثال عن تصمي shaft بواسطة solidworks


----------



## معتز المهندس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## د.محبس (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وعسى ان تستفاد


----------



## د.محبس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

و ترقبو المزيد ان شاء الله تعالى 
انا حاضر الى اي مناقشة او اسئلة خارجية


----------



## د.محبس (10 ديسمبر 2009)

معتز المهندس قال:


> جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل الشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


 

لا شكرا على واجب وانا ارفقت لك الرابط الذي طلبته واي استفسار انا حاضر


----------



## د.محبس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

وهنا اضع لكم رابط لكتاب تعلم solidwork بواسطة الكاتب المبدع المهندس كاظم عسكر تستطيع ربطه في machine design ::

http://www.badongo.com/file/18188805


----------



## د.محبس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع اخرمهم عن برامج التصميم الميكانيكي :

www.solidworks.com


----------



## د.محبس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

موقع اخر مهم عن برامج التصميم الميكانيكي :

www.solidworks.com


----------



## د.محبس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

والان اقدم لكم design of clutches+brake+couples

http://www.me.metu.edu.tr/courses/me308/spring2009/Tutorials/me308tut07sp09.pdf​


----------



## د.محبس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ومن المؤكد عند التصميم نحن نحتاج الى

hand book

or

useful standard of machine design elements​ 

الموقع هنا:.............

http://www.me.metu.edu.tr/courses/me308/some.htm​


----------



## مهاجر (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي مصطفى موضوع مميز وجهد مقدر من عضو مجتهد ...

نشكر لك جهدك وبارك الله لك في وقتك .... وأعانك الله في الإنتهاء من هذا العمل وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك



> رأيي الخاص ولا يضر مع طريقتك في نشر الموضوع
> 
> لكم أحببت ان يكون نقاشاتنا العلمية مبنية على تعريب المواضيع الهندسية ... بدل من إضافة الروابط والمراجع باللغة الإنجليزية



أخي هذا رأيي لجميع المواضيع ولا يقلل من جهدك

لك الشكر والتقدير من إدارة ملتقى ا لمهندسين العرب


----------



## د.محبس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

design of chain drive

http://www.me.metu.edu.tr/courses/me308/spring2009/Tutorials/me308tut09sp09.pdf


----------



## د.محبس (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي مصطفى موضوع مميز وجهد مقدر من عضو مجتهد ...
> 
> ...


 
شكر اخي ابو محمد
صدقت في ما قلت.... انا فقط انوه هنا لدي 12 مرفق حل هنا بواسطتي بدون اي مساعدة من مواقع اجنبية ونا لا اضع شي الا عندما اجد نفسي متمكن منه ومن مناقشته من المواقع الاجنبية ....وان فتحت باب النقاش ...وان شاء الله تعالى مستعد ان افيد واستفاد من بركة نشر العلم....


----------



## gaberr2000 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محبس (14 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي جابر
وبارك الله تعالى فيك 

تحياتي لك


----------



## د.محبس (17 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.me.metu.edu.tr/courses/me308/tutorial.htm
مناقشات جيدة​


----------



## د.محبس (21 ديسمبر 2009)

نحب ان نعود بالموضوع ....عسى ان تعم الفائدة منه ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## tiger_2710 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

حلووووو كتييييييييييييير


----------



## د.محبس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي نمر 
بارك الله فيك
وشكرا على المرور


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

عسى ان تتم الفائدة اخواني الكرام


----------



## N & H (27 ديسمبر 2009)

أولاً : أشكرك د/محبس على هذا المجهود .. وهذا التبرع بوقتك الثمين وهذا المجهود... والذي يندر ان يوجد من يفعل مثلك
ثانياً : لا تنتظر الجزاء من احد وانتظر الجزاء من الله عز وجل واعلم ان ما تقوم به هو من اعظم الاعمال واحبها عند الله تعالى لانك تساعد الغير في بناء المجتمع


انا مبتديء في التصميم واود أن أعرف ... ماهو الـ Working Stress ,وما الفرق بينه وبين الـ Ultimate Stress

و ماهو الـ Overload factor وما الفرق بينه وبين Factor of safety

أرجو مساعدتي في الحصول على جداول لـ Section Modulus و الــ Moment of Inertia للمقاطع المختلفة

شكراً لك مرة أخرى


----------



## د.محبس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز N&H
OVERLOAD FACTOR تجده هنا:
http://www.gearcalc.com/downloads/manual/manualse60.html
الصفحة مترجمة هنا:
http://translate.google.ae/translat...ev=/search?q=%22overload+factor%22&hl=ar&sa=G


----------



## د.محبس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا لك ايضا N&H
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_area_moments_of_inertia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Section_modulus


----------



## N & H (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكراً دكتور محبس ... انا عندي خلفية في ذهني عن Factor of Safety و Ultimate Stress
ولكن انا ليس لدي أي خلفية مطلقاً عن الـ Working Stress والــ Overload Factor


على حد علمي أن الـ Ultimate Strength هو أقصى إجهاد تحتمله المادة ... وتعتبر خاصية تتميز بها مادة عن الأخرى ... ويتم الحصول عليها من منحنى الإجهاد الخاص بكل مادة

عند الرغبة في تصميم جزء ما ... مثلا قطعة حديد عليها حمل معين .. مثل P فإننا نقوم بمعرفة الـ Ultimate Strength للحديد من المنحنى ونأخذ هذه القيمة ونقسمها على رقم حتى نحصل على إجهاد مسموح للتصميم ويكون في منطقة المرونة ... هذا الرقم يسمى Factor of Saftey ... ومن هذا الإجهاد المسموح به ندخله في معادلات يكون فيها الـ حمل P ..ومن خلالها نستطيع حساب الأبعاد التي إذا طبقنا عليها حمل p لا يحدث اي تشكل لدن

الـ Factor of safety يقوم بإنزال الـ Ultimate Strength إلى Yield Stress ومن ثم إلى Allowable Stress ويكون الإجهاد المسموح Allowable Stress أقل من الـ Yield Stress بقليل مع انه نظرياً لا يحدث تشكل عند Yield Stress .. ولكن قد تتغير هذه القيمة النظرية وقد تقل تبعاً للظروف المناخية والبيئية أو عيوب تصنيع وغيرها ولذلك حتى نضمن عدم التشكل اللدن تماما نقوم أيضاً بتخفيض تلك النسبة إلى Allowable Stress 
وهذا الرقم الذي نقوم بالقسمة عليه حتى نصل إلى هذا التخفيض يسمى Factor of safety


هذه هي معلوماتي عن الـ Ultimate Strength والـ Factor of safety
واعتقد انها لا تتعارض مع ما طرحته

بعد ماتم ايضاحه من قبلكم فاني فهمت 
Working Stress 
على النحو التالي ... هو الإجهاد المعطى من القوة المسلطة P 
و الـ Overload Factor 
هو طريقة أخرى للوصول للأمان حيث ان الطريقة الأولى هي بإستخدام الـ Factor of Safety 
والـ Overload factor هو الوصول للأمان عن طريقة التصميم على حمل أعلى من الحمل المستخدم في Working Stress مثلا ..لومطلوب مني أصمم عمود عليه قوة 1000 كيلو جرام .. فإني أقوم بتصميمه مثلا على 1500 كيلو جرام .. بإعتبار ان معامل Overload يكون حينها 1.5 
هل هذا الفهم صحيح

ثانياً اعتقد عند التصميم يجب ان أستخدم Factor of safety ..وايضاً Overload Factor أي أقوم بإستخدامهما معاً هل هذا صحيح
أو ان الصحيح إستخدام واحد فقط

ثالثاً .. هل هناك ثوابت لـ Overload factor .. وعلى ماذا تم او يتم تحديدها

شكراً على الروابط .. هل هناك جداول لـ Octagonal section
والله دورت ولا لقيت
*


----------



## حيدر صبي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم شكرا على هذه المواضيع المميزه وارجو ان تبعثو لي موضوع عن القوايش الميكانيكيه_


----------



## د.محبس (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لك ما تريد يا اخي حيدر تفضل هنا:

http://www.me.metu.edu.tr/courses/me308/spring2009/Tutorials/me308tut09sp09.pdf


----------



## الوحش الدلوع (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور


----------



## د.محبس (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مهندس الوحش

بارك الله فيك
اهلا وسهلا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 يناير 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت ..

وفقك الله د.محبس 
وشاكر لك كل الجهود المبذولة.​


----------



## athro (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا على هذه الكتب القيمة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## د.محبس (5 يناير 2010)

n & h قال:


> *شكراً دكتور محبس ... انا عندي خلفية في ذهني عن factor of safety و ultimate stress*
> *ولكن انا ليس لدي أي خلفية مطلقاً عن الـ working stress والــ overload factor*
> 
> 
> ...



كلام صحيح الى حد كبير....استمر في هذا الاسلوب من الدراسة المفيدة...

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​ 



الوحش الدلوع قال:


> مشكووووووور


 

عفوا اخي الكريم​


----------



## د.محبس (5 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الموضوع للتثبيت ..​
> 
> وفقك الله د.محبس
> 
> وشاكر لك كل الجهود المبذولة.​


 

مشكور دكتورنا الغالي 
فانت منهل للعلم كبير​


----------



## د.محبس (5 يناير 2010)

athro قال:


> شكرا على هذه الكتب القيمة وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


 
العفو اخي الكريم استاذ Athro​


محمود عزت احمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


 
مشكور اخي الكريم
اهلا وسهلا استاذ محمود​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (5 يناير 2010)

مشكور دكتور محبس وشكرا دكتور محمد على التثبيت لتعم الفائدة


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## د.محبس (5 يناير 2010)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> مشكور دكتور محبس وشكرا دكتور محمد على التثبيت لتعم الفائدة


 عفوا استاذي الكبير مهندس عبد الناصر 
بارك الله فيك​


مستريورك قال:


> بارك الله فيكم


 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم​


----------



## kareem moh (6 يناير 2010)

Thank u for ur good work
we need to increased 
from u


----------



## عماد داود (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا د.محبس جارى التحميل اطال الله عمرك وبالصحة والسلامة


----------



## جنرال الهندسة (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء........................................ورزقك الجنة


----------



## د.محبس (8 يناير 2010)

عماد داود قال:


> شكرا د.محبس جارى التحميل اطال الله عمرك وبالصحة والسلامة


 
عفوا اخي الكريم​ 


جنرال الهندسة قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء........................................ورزقك الجنة


 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم​


----------



## عماد داود (17 يناير 2010)

جزيل الشكر واثابك الله عليها خير الثواب


----------



## gamal010 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووور علي الدروس المفيدة جداً
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد السماوي (20 يناير 2010)

موضوع نادر لشخص نادر............شكراً جزيلاً......قد لا تكفي........


----------



## د.محبس (20 يناير 2010)

عماد داود قال:


> جزيل الشكر واثابك الله عليها خير الثواب


 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم..واهلا بك مرة اخرى مهندس عماد​ 


gamal010 قال:


> مشكووووووووووور علي الدروس المفيدة جداً
> بارك الله فيك


 
عفوا ولك كل الود gamal010​ 


أحمد السماوي قال:


> موضوع نادر لشخص نادر............شكراً جزيلاً......قد لا تكفي........


 شكرا لك يا مهندس احمد النادر​


----------



## hhhkhalil (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور محبس


----------



## أحمد السماوي (21 يناير 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> شكرا لك يا مهندس احمد النادر​



كيف عرفت د.محبس أن لقبي النادر...أم هذا مجرد صدفه؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## د.محبس (21 يناير 2010)

hhhkhalil قال:


> شكرا جزيلا دكتور محبس


 العفو اخي الكريم hhhkhalil​


أحمد السماوي قال:


> كيف عرفت د.محبس أن لقبي النادر...أم هذا مجرد صدفه؟؟؟؟؟


 كانت صدفة اخي الحبيب 
اهلا وسهلا بك احمد النادر ...هل انت من العراق -السماوة​


----------



## أحمد السماوي (21 يناير 2010)

لا يخفى على ذكائكم


----------



## د.محبس (22 يناير 2010)

هههههههههه... لا هاي سهله


----------



## agkishta (27 يناير 2010)

thank you very much
http://www.ro0ose.com/vb/imgcache2/60115.gif


----------



## agkishta (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## د.محبس (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا agkishtaعلى هذه الصورة الجميلة

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## أحمد السماوي (31 يناير 2010)

دكتور محبس ..سؤال صغير أرجو أن لايكون خارج الموضوع...
بالنسبه لدائرة مور بالأبعاد الثلاثه..... اذا كان لدينا الأجهادات الثلاثه المسلطه ( السكمات)...وكان لدينا أجهادات القص الثلاثه( التاوات).... هل لديك اي مثال محلول لكيفية تسقيط هذه المعلومات على محور الأجهادات والقص..وما هي الغاية من رسم هذه الدائره( في دائر مور ذات البعدين نستنتج منها الأجهادات الرئيسيه وأجهاد القص الرئيسي)...هل هي نفس المعلومات المستنتجه من رسم دائرة مور بالأبعاد الثلاثه؟؟؟ واين هي مواقعها على الرسم..

وشكراً مقدماً....


----------



## د.محبس (31 يناير 2010)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> دكتور محبس ..سؤال صغير أرجو أن لايكون خارج الموضوع...
> بالنسبه لدائرة مور بالأبعاد الثلاثه..... اذا كان لدينا الأجهادات الثلاثه المسلطه ( السكمات)...وكان لدينا أجهادات القص الثلاثه( التاوات).... هل لديك اي مثال محلول لكيفية تسقيط هذه المعلومات على محور الأجهادات والقص..وما هي الغاية من رسم هذه الدائره( في دائر مور ذات البعدين نستنتج منها الأجهادات الرئيسيه وأجهاد القص الرئيسي)...هل هي نفس المعلومات المستنتجه من رسم دائرة مور بالأبعاد الثلاثه؟؟؟ واين هي مواقعها على الرسم..
> 
> وشكراً مقدماً....


 
اخي الكريم احمد اهلا بك...استخدمت دائرة مور في الماضي البعيد لغرض ما حسب ما قراءته في احد الكتب وذلك عند عدم وجود الحاسبة calculator فبذلك كان استخدام القوانين صعب وخصوصا 3d ..الفرق بين دائرة مور 2d and 3d هو ان في 2d نصفر نحن احد الاجهادات الاساسية مثلا في حاله plane stressوسوف تتوضح الصورة اكثر لك حيث ارفقت لك ملف فيه مقطع 8.4 ومقطع 8.7 حيث هناك مثال ثنائي وثلاثي الابعاد سوف يجيب سؤالك كثيرا وهو جزء بسيط جدا اقتطفته لك من كتاب جميل ومبسط في مقاومة المواد


----------



## أحمد السماوي (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا د.محبس سندرس ما وفرته لنا ...بارك الله فيك...


----------



## hhhkhalil (1 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## د.محبس (1 فبراير 2010)

hhhkhalil welcome again here 
you are noble


----------



## د.محبس (1 فبراير 2010)

الاخ الحبيب احمد السماوي عسى ان تكون استفدت


----------



## د.محبس (1 فبراير 2010)

اي مداخله اخرى انا مستعد للمناقشة والمتابعة


----------



## أحمد السماوي (1 فبراير 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> الاخ الحبيب احمد السماوي عسى ان تكون استفدت



أحبك الله يا دكتور ...في الحقيقه ما زلت أجمع المعلومات ..وطريقتي هي أن أجمع اكبر قدر من المعلومات حول موضوع معين ثم أضعها أمامي لمراجعتها... هذه الدائرة أتت لنا في أمتحان الكفائه للماجستير في جامعة البصره السنه السابقة ..وكنت متمكنا من الدائره في البعدين ولكن أتا السؤال في الثلاثة أبعاد....وهو نادر الدراسه في جامعاتنا .....وبما اني لم أًقبل في السنه السابقه ..فسوف أكرر المحاوله هذه السنه -أن شاء الله- لذلك أريد أن أتمكن منها ..وقد جمعت لحد الأن كماً جيدا سوف أفرغ نفسي قريباً لمراجعته ووضعه على شكل محاضرات منظمه.... ولن تكون حضرتك بعيداً عنا-باذن الله- في أي صعوبه قد أواجهها ...وألأخوه المستفيدين من تواجدك الكريم معنا.....حفظكم الله من كل شر....


----------



## محمد بن عايض (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد عمر حبيب الله (11 فبراير 2010)

*التروس*

هذه ملفات عن ثلاثة أنواع من التروس
أتمنى ان تكون مفيدة لكم 
وتعم المعرفه الجميع


----------



## رامي ياسين (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ichir (11 فبراير 2010)

thank you verry much prothers


----------



## ةخا قثيش (12 فبراير 2010)

انا بحب اشكرك استاذى على كل ذلك من المحاضرات والشرح والمواقع بجد كل شى مفيد ورائع ومنظم......عند طلبين معلش الطلب الاول كنت عاوز ال standards لل bearings ,وياريت تكون ال SKF واكون شاكراااا جدااا لك والطلب الثانى ارجو بالله عليك ان تستمر فى هذا النشر للعلم وانت تكمل ولا تتوقف لانى احببت مواضيعك ...وشكرااااااااااااا وجزاكم الله خيرااااااا 
انا محمد رضا محمد طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس فى مصرفى السنة النهائية


----------



## ةخا قثيش (12 فبراير 2010)

ارجو الرد عليا سريعا دكتور محبس نظراااا لانى فى السنة النهائية والمشروع بتاعى يتطلبها وشكرااااااااااااااااا مرة اخرى على المجهود الطيب وياريت تتابع ذلك الموقع للابد نظرا لالاف المهندسين الذين حقيقا يحتاجونك وشكراااااااا جزيراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ةخا قثيش (15 فبراير 2010)

*ارجو الرد عليا سريعا دكتور محبس نظراااا لانى فى السنة النهائية والمشروع بتاعى يتطلبها وشكرااااااااااااااااا مرة اخرى على المجهود الطيب وياريت تتابع ذلك الموقع للابد نظرا لالاف المهندسين الذين حقيقا يحتاجونك وشكراااااااا جزيراااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## د.محبس (16 فبراير 2010)

ةخا قثيش قال:


> *ارجو الرد عليا سريعا دكتور محبس نظراااا لانى فى السنة النهائية والمشروع بتاعى يتطلبها وشكرااااااااااااااااا مرة اخرى على المجهود الطيب وياريت تتابع ذلك الموقع للابد نظرا لالاف المهندسين الذين حقيقا يحتاجونك وشكراااااااا جزيراااااااااااااااااااااا*


 
اخي الكريم اهلا وسهلا بك وعذرا عن التاخير 

http://www.skf.com/files/774060.pdf
http://www.alliedbearings.com/downloads/skf_bearing_failureandcauses.pdf
http://www.alliedbearings.com/downloads/skf_explorer_ball.pdf
http://www.alliedbearings.com/downloads/feelergauges.pdf
http://www.alliedbearings.com/downloads/system24.pdf
http://www.alliedbearings.com/downloads/brgterminology.pdf
http://www.alliedbearings.com/downloads/skfsealed.pdf

برنامج من شركة SKF يقوم بكافة الحسابات المتعلقةبالـ Bearing:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171092.html
وقد يكون الرابط عاطل للبرنامج لكن انصحك ان تبحث لتجد هذا البرنامج المهم

http://www.tkne.net/vb/t26966.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40406.html
http://www.iraqi-eng.net/vb/showthread.php?t=13569​


----------



## sgmah1985 (16 فبراير 2010)

thanks alot for these files


----------



## برهم السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذه الجهود المميزة


----------



## ضياء الذهب (24 فبراير 2010)

زادك الله من علمة فوق علمك و قل ربي او زعني ان اشكر نعمتك التي انعمت علي وان اعمل صالحا ترضاه


----------



## د.محبس (28 فبراير 2010)

برهم السيد قال:


> شكرا على هذه الجهود المميزة


 
اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم برهم السيد​ 


ضياء الذهب قال:


> زادك الله من علمة فوق علمك و قل ربي او زعني ان اشكر نعمتك التي انعمت علي وان اعمل صالحا ترضاه


 
شكرا لك مهندس ضياء وانا من فترة لاحظت صورتك وعجبتني لانها من موقع العمل وها انت تشرفني هنا ​


----------



## م.محمد السعيد (28 فبراير 2010)

لو سمحت اريد تصميم كامل ل (caupling protected ) مع الرسم


----------



## مضرب (3 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر الكبير إلى هذا الموقع المفيد و يعجز اللسان على الشكر جزاكم الله كل الخير و وفقكم الله


----------



## ةخا قثيش (10 مارس 2010)

شكراااا جزيلا دكتور محبس على استجابتى لطلبى للحصول على ال, bearing ,skf وشكراااااااااا ايضاااااا للزيادة فى البرنامج وربنا يكرمك


----------



## ةخا قثيش (10 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااا دكتور محبس على الملفات الخاصة بال bearing skf ولكن عندما حملت لاقيت تقريبا كله شرح لبعض الحاجات المتعلقة بال bearing بس انا كنت بطلب من حضرتك ا standard الخاص به للانواع المختلفة من ال bearing انا لاقيت فى الملفات حاجة بسيطة طلبى لنوع واحد منه....ياريت يكون الملف خاص بال standard of bearing لاقطار مختلفة 
وشكراااااااااااااااا مرة اخرة على تعبك معانا وياريت الفترة القادمة تتابع اكثر واكون شاكراااااااااااااا وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


----------



## د.محبس (10 مارس 2010)

ةخا قثيش قال:


> شكرااااااااا دكتور محبس على الملفات الخاصة بال bearing skf ولكن عندما حملت لاقيت تقريبا كله شرح لبعض الحاجات المتعلقة بال bearing بس انا كنت بطلب من حضرتك ا standard الخاص به للانواع المختلفة من ال bearing انا لاقيت فى الملفات حاجة بسيطة طلبى لنوع واحد منه....ياريت يكون الملف خاص بال standard of bearing لاقطار مختلفة
> وشكراااااااااااااااا مرة اخرة على تعبك معانا وياريت الفترة القادمة تتابع اكثر واكون شاكراااااااااااااا وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


 

اخي الكريم اعذرني في عدم توفير طلبك بشكل وافي في الماضي والان بسبب انشغالي كليا بالدراسة والبحث
داعيا لك بالتوفيق والنجاح

اعتذر الان مرة اخرى لك


----------



## lovely face (11 مارس 2010)

_الماضيع جدا مفيدة لكن اريد بحث عن عملية البرادة please:18::18:_


----------



## معتز المهندس (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال ياد.محبس لدي مسأله تصميمه قدارسلتها لك عن طريق الايميل ولم يصلني جوابها بعد ؟؟؟؟هل بامكانك وضع لها افكار وانااتولى الياقي او ان كان لديك اشكال جاهزة للتصميم فاكون شاكرااا وممتننا لك
معتز المهندس


----------



## أبو أنس الأنصاري (14 مارس 2010)

جزاكَ اللهُ خيرًا.


----------



## مهند عبدالله (19 مارس 2010)

والله ماقصرت ياباش مهندس ربنا يزيد ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الاسمعمار (21 مارس 2010)

*رد*

والله الموضوع جميل


----------



## الاسمعمار (21 مارس 2010)

جميل


----------



## د.محبس (24 مارس 2010)

عذرا اخ معتز لا تعليق لي عن التصميم فكر في تطبيه عملي كنموذج وعنذ ذا سوف تجد ما تريد تثبيته او تغيره


والشكر لكل الاخوة الاعزاء على المشاركة 

مع حبي لهم جميعا 


وعذرا عن الانقطاع بسبب ظروف اجتماعية ودراسية


----------



## General michanics (25 مارس 2010)

دكتور بس بدي محاضراتك في القارنات و القوابض معادلاتون و شكرا


----------



## عاطف العروسى (28 مارس 2010)

http://portal-en.partcommunity.com/video/intelligent-cad-models-in


----------



## el_rayes (28 مارس 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## د.محبس (28 مارس 2010)

وعذرا على عدم التجاوب مع اي سوال الى نهاية الشهر الرابع
سلامي الى الجميع واخص دكتور محمد


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير سلمت يداك


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

موفق دكتور


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (9 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير
جزاك الله الف خير
جزاك الله الف خير
جزاك الله الف خير
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عاطف العروسى (9 أبريل 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]موقع لكل المصممين الميكانيكين[/FONT] :
http://portal-en.partcommunity.com


[FONT=&quot]مكتبة تشمل أكثر من 500[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مُصَنّع و ملايين القطع الميكانكيه للتحميل مجانا[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فيديو توضيحي لكيفية الاستعمال مع[/FONT] Solidworks
http://portal-en.partcommunity.com/v...artcommunity-1*​


----------



## cruncher (14 أبريل 2010)

تكفى ابغى تقرير عن 
report about flat belts.(definitions, materials, contact angles, coefficient of friction, design.)1.
في اقرب وقت بلييييييييييز تكفى ويكون واضح وباين ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## د.محبس (18 أبريل 2010)

cruncher قال:


> تكفى ابغى تقرير عن
> report about flat belts.(definitions, materials, contact angles, coefficient of friction, design.)1.
> في اقرب وقت بلييييييييييز تكفى ويكون واضح وباين ولك جزيل الشكر.


 

كتاب تصميم المكائن بواسطة الدكتور شكلي يمكن ان يساعدك


شكرا لكل المشتركين معي هنا 
وفقكم الله تعالى 

لنا عودة قوية ان شاء الله تعالى ​


----------



## نجمة السماء (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة والسلامة


----------



## sumi _2010 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا د.محبس وبارك الله فيك ونسال الله ان يوفق الجميع في تقديم مثل هذه المواضيع للاخرين


----------



## beza_lose (23 أبريل 2010)

*طلب خارج الموضوع*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
لو ممكن مساعدة في ايجاد معلومات كافية لكيفية الصيانة الدورية و الوقائية للعناصر الميكانيكية مثل ( التروس , كراسي التحميل , العواميد .....) و شكرا على الرد مقدما


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## ELGAMAL (25 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ناجي اعرابي (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Ahmed mahmod (29 أبريل 2010)

اني مهندس ميكانيك اختصاص هيدروليك احتاج برنامج (automation studeo)من يساعدني في الحصول عليه


----------



## عاطف العروسى (8 مايو 2010)

*www.partcommunity.com*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]موقع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يهدف[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لتجميع الخبرات والمصنعين اضافة الى توفير بوابة لكاتالوجات اهم مصنعي المكونات الميكانيكية[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (9 مايو 2010)

موقع طيب يا باشمهندس عاطف
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عاطف العروسى (9 مايو 2010)

الشكر لك علي الاهتمام واتمني تواجدك في الموقع ضمن الاعضاء والمساهمة والاستفادة من المجموعات المتخصصة في التصميم


----------



## د.محبس (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا

السيد عاطف مرحبا بك هنا في موضوع تصميم المكائن

انتظرني سوف تكون لي رجعة قوية جدة ان شاء الله من اجل ان اساهم معك في موقعك

تحياتي للجميع

دكتور محبس


----------



## عاطف العروسى (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا د.محبس,
واتمنا ذلك بكل تاكيد


----------



## إبن القناة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكككككككككككورر


----------



## kopter (15 مايو 2010)

شكراااااا


----------



## خالدبن سويدان (16 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الاعضاء لمن لدية الخبرة أرجو الافادة ببرنامج وخطوات برمجة مفاتيح تايوتا لاندكروزر صالون (بكس) 2009 (مفتاح مايسمى البصمة) فانا في امس الحاجة لة وشكرا


----------



## خالدبن سويدان (16 مايو 2010)

برمجة مفاتيح تايوتا لاندكروزر صالون 2009


----------



## خالدبن سويدان (16 مايو 2010)

موقع تعليمي للهندسة الميكانيكية http://video.boxwrench.net


----------



## د.محبس (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك على الموقع

تحياتي لك

يمكنك ان تكون موضوع لك بما تريد عن البصمة ولعلك تجد ان شاء الله تعالى من يساعدك


----------



## م/ أيمن النعمي (23 مايو 2010)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم 
اتمنى ان تكون بالف صحة وسلامة يا دكتورنا المحبوب 
بس عندي سؤال لو ممكن 
عندي مسئلة عن النوابض والبراغي لو ممكن اعطيك وتشوف لي الحل 
انا في انتظار ردك


----------



## د.محبس (26 مايو 2010)

ضع اخي الحبيب اسئلتك 
وان شاء الله تعالى اتواجد واحلها لك


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## م. قرير العين (12 يونيو 2010)




----------



## م. قرير العين (12 يونيو 2010)




----------



## م. قرير العين (12 يونيو 2010)

ياريت يامهندسين احد يساعدني بحل هالمسألة
محتاجها حيل
ومتوهق بحلها


----------



## laouari (13 يونيو 2010)

je des vidéo sur les turbine Francis modeler en solidworks


----------



## المتمكن (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng .magda (18 يونيو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bashar_eng (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## bashar_eng (24 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## عايد هربود (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم محتاج كتاب لميكانيك السيارات


----------



## عاطف العروسى (24 يونيو 2010)

*للبحث مباشرة علي احدي المكونات الميكانيكية يمكن الدخول علي هذه الصفحة :
www.search.partcommunity.com

اكتب اسم القطعة المرغوب تحميلها مثلا : rolling
ستقوم بالحصول على عديد كاتالوجات المصنعين للمدحرجات وتحميل التصاميم 3 ابعاد
*


----------



## د.محبس (24 أغسطس 2010)

*وفقكم الله للخير والصلاح والسداد*
اخي عاطف شكرا لك على الموقع
وكذلك توجد مواقع مهمة كموقعنا هنا
وغيره​


----------



## د.محبس (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*عسى ان تتم الفائدة اخواني الكرام*​


----------



## korzaty (8 نوفمبر 2010)

انت تستحق تحيه اعلى من الشكر 
لا تنسى ذكر الله


----------



## المسافـــر (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يااامهندسين


----------



## mjidait (22 يناير 2011)

je remercie tous les gens qui ont collaboré pour cette magnifique et riche bibliothèque 
je cherche quelques articles et un bouquin voici la liste et merci

1. Study of Energetic Characteristics in Power Split

Drives for on Highway Trucks and Wheel Loaders. (SAE paper)

Rajneesh Kumar, Monika Ivantysynova and Kyle Williams 
Commercial Vehicle Engineering 
Congress and Exhibition 
Rosemont, Illinois 
October 30-November 1, 2007 

2. A Numerical Model for the Simulation of Diesel/CVT 
Power Split Transmission 

P. Casoli, A. Vacca, G. L. Berta, S. Meleti 
Dipartimento di Ingegneria Industriale, Università di Parma – Italy 
M. Vescovini 
C.N.H. Modena - Italy 
Capri, Naples 
Italy, September 16-20, 2007



3. Mabie, Hanilton H. and Reinholtz, Charles F., 1987, “Mechanisms and Dynamics of
Machinery,” 4th Edition, John Wiley & Sons, Inc.


4. Orshansky, Eli, Huntley, Peter and Weseloh, William E., 1974, “Automobile fuel
economy with hydromechanical transmission by simulation studies,” SAE Technical
Paper No. 740308


5. Phillips, Andrew W., Assanis, Deennis N. and Badgley, Patric, 1990, “Development and
use of a vehicle powertrain simulation for fuel economy and performance studies,” SAE
Technical Paper No. 900619
!


----------



## يونس فاخر (22 يناير 2011)

واليكم الرابط التالي يتضمن حلول كتاب machine design لمؤلفه khurmi and gubta محلولة من قبلي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242507.html


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك*


----------



## abali2020 (9 فبراير 2011)

thanks so so


----------



## د.محبس (5 مارس 2011)

thanks for all


----------



## goor20 (5 مارس 2011)

god bless you


----------



## د.محبس (30 مارس 2011)

رحمك الله ايضا


----------



## Nadal Star (31 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## هوبة غزالة (18 مايو 2011)

الف الف مليون شكر ان ما تقدمة يدل على انك انسان معطاء ومحب للخير ومخلص يا ليت كل الناس مثلكم و ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د.محبس (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## م.الدجيل (19 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام20 (25 أغسطس 2011)

عندما انقر على هذة الروابط , يقال لي ان الرابط غير صالح ما الحل؟


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 أغسطس 2011)

د.محبس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> ارفق لكم بالتدريج سلسلة من الحلول الملخصة والمفيدة لمادة machine design وعن خبرة وهذة الحلول بخط اليد ومنها حلول اخرى ، تجمع تقريبا كل الافكار المهمة للطلاب ​
> ...


 السلام عليكم ..دزمحبس شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا السلسلة المبدعة لحلول التصميم ولكن للاسف لا استطيع تحميل اي ملف من هذه الروابط .حيث عن الضغط على الرابط تظهر لي اسفل الشاشة عبارة(pop-ups were blocked on this page p.press "ctr" key when clicking to allow pop-ups ) وعنما ضغطت على مفتاح الctr فتحت صفحت الرابط ولكن ظهر لي عبارة(ارتباط الملق الذي طلبته غير صالح) وهذا الكلام لجميع الروابط حول سلسلة الحلول..ارجو مساعدتي في كيفية تحميل الروابط حيث ان هذه السلسة ضرورية جدا بالنسبة لي .. وشكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## هشام20 (26 أغسطس 2011)

د.محبس قال:


> اقوى المواقع في مناقشة machine elements design​
> 
> الموقع الاول:​
> http://school.mech.uwa.edu.au/~dwright/danotes/intro/*******s.html​
> ...


لم افلح في الوصل لاي من هذة الروابط


----------



## هشام20 (26 أغسطس 2011)

لماذا


----------



## هشام20 (26 أغسطس 2011)

لماذا؟


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 أغسطس 2011)

د.محبس قال:


> والان مع تحميل حلول:​
> 
> 
> تصميم rolling bearing​
> ...


 
دكتور محبس..جزاك الله خير ولكن عندما اضغط على الرابط يظهر بان ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح ... ارجو اعادة التحميل دكتور فانا بحاجة جدا لهذه الدروس .... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (19 أغسطس 2015)

الله يوفق الجميع انا كحاضر بخدمتكم


----------

